# Help me identify my dog's breed (Lab/Terrier mix)



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel confident in saying he is a lab/terrier mix, I just have no idea what kind of terrier he may be! The rescue had him listed as an Australian Cattle Dog/Lab mix, which my vet and I agree is probably way off.

Anyway, here are some pictures. I wish I had more of hind leg/tail, which are very terrier-like. Hope you guys can help out regardless!

He is three months old, weighs about 17 lbs. No idea how big he's going to get!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my he's SUPER cute but I have no guesses. Does he have a wirey-coat? I cannot tell.


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you! I considered calling him "Hollywood" because he has always elicited a red carpet response everywhere he goes, haha. His name is Coltrane, however. He definitely has wirey fur, and a little fuzzy beard too!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooh, I was gona say, if the hair was smooth then there could be some BC but since it's wirey I have a guess (and I gotta say, I'm a little jealous now). I think he has some Portuguese Podengo in him. It's a Portuguese (duh, lol) sight/scent hound breed that comes in wire-haired and smooth haired and they come in three sizes: small, medium, and large. They are cream and white, just like your boy.

Also, I love the name Coltrane.


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting! I can definitely see what you're talking about with the face. I just snapped this picture with my phone to give you all a clearer picture of his hind legs/tail:


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

He's cute! No guesses (I'm no good at this game) but I wanted to add - isn't it funny how bad rescues are at breed guesses? My Hobbes was listed as a lab/BC mix. LOL! I'm not seeing any BC!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

airdale. that's my guess, airdale/labrador, just like in that book, _The Art of Racing in the Rain_. 

While we're guessing breed, I'll throw out a weight guess -- 55 pounds. That's just a wild guess of course.


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

I definitely see the lab 
He looks like my Wembley (yellow lab/GSD) in the face. Wembley has a little white streak up his nose. Of course that's not my guess though because yours is obviously not GSD. So, I have no idea. Definitely see the lab though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lab/Wire Hair Terrier? .... cute no matter what the mix!

I second Dusty with Airedale being in the mix as a possibility.


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the input so far! So... Airedale eh?


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

Any other input would be greatly appreciated! I am starting to see the Airedale in him.

I found this picture online of a "Labaire," looks similar!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Lab x JRT ??? At 4 mos, he is about 50% of adult weight.... so I guess that he will be 40 - 45 lbs.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm thinking lab x jrt (wire haired coat). He's a cutie!


----------



## floesVT (Jan 18, 2012)

I found this on Youtube of a Yellow Lab/JRT mix... looks very similar to my guy!


----------

